# Self Improvement Forum?



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 12, 2009)

What about a forum for the "That Girl" Becoming the One and How to Change your life threads?  Anyone else wanna see that as much as me?


----------



## SimpleKomplexity (Feb 13, 2009)

Possible Posts:

How to Love Yourself
Being Content Alone
How to Live the life You've always wanted
Happiness Tips
Letting Go Advice
BECOMING THAT GIRL...
STAYING that Girl 
How to Put yourself out there more
Job Tips
Insecurity Issues and How to deal with them

I just think this forum could be really beneficial


----------



## VeryBecoming (Feb 13, 2009)

I feel like the whole board is a self improvement board in a way. 
I don't think we need a specific forum for it. Good luck though.


----------



## Amerie123 (Feb 24, 2009)

UnfortunatelyFat said:


> I feel like the whole board is a self improvement board in a way.
> I don't think we need a specific forum for it. Good luck though.


 
I agree!! I think that's pretty much what this board does anyways.


----------



## Whimsy (Feb 24, 2009)

I think it would be great!

Before the political forum it was all in OT
Before the natural forum it was all in OT or Hair forum

Why not have something specific for this type of thread.

Good idea Komplex


----------



## blessedandlucky (Feb 24, 2009)

just lending my support for a "that girl" thread. i think that's a brilliant idea.


----------



## Chiba_revolution (Feb 25, 2009)

Please make this happen!


----------



## Allandra (Feb 25, 2009)

Like UnfortunatelyFat mentioned in her post above, the whole forum is pretty much a self improvement board, so we won't be adding a self improvement forum.  Just find the forum that your thread belongs in, and post there.


----------

